# Short reach & short length brake levers?



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

First off, I did a search but came up empty. If this has been covered before, please direct me there.

What I'm looking for is some short reach brake levers that are hudge 4 finger deals. Using the stock handlebars on our Spawn Banshee, the brake levers can't be moved inwards, so they're an all-finger affair. My younger kid was a little smaller when we moved him up to the Spawn and I ended up switching out the BMX-style high risers (4" or whatever) for some "normal" mountain bike risers (maybe 1"). This let me move the brake levers inwards enough that he can comfortably use the brakes with 2 fingers. I think this helps for kids with control being able to keep some fingers on the bars just like it works for adults. (Wow, that sentence was awesome)

He's growing to the point where I may switch him over to the stock risers that came with the bike, but I'm not sure what to do about the brake levers. I had previously tried the really short OG LX brake levers









The length of those is about right, but the reach doesn't go far enough inward.

Is there a short reach brake lever that's made for 1 or 2 fingers? I say 1 finger just 'cause room for 1 adult finger may be 2 kid fingers. It'd be great if my kid could 1 finger brake, but I don't expect his hands to be strong enough.


----------



## DigitalBoy (Dec 28, 2016)

Probably not what you are looking for but Shimano XT is very adjustable and works great on kids bikes, even though that was not really the intention.

If looking for cable pullers, then try Tektro Junior linear pull levers.

db


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

We used Avid FR5's. They have a set screw that gives them some ability to get the lever closer to the bar. But, I'm still not sure if it will be a huge improvement in your specific situation. I will say, I think they're vastly superior to any shimano cable levers I've used. I use the SDSL's on some of my older bikes, but the FR5's seem to be identical but the weight and cost.

Are you using full size grips on it? Assuming I'm understanding the issue, shorter grips would allow the shifters to be moved outward freeing up room for the brake lever.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

DigitalBoy: Talking cable brakes here. It's a V-brake frame. At one point I entertained the thought of getting some Magura hydraulics since his hand strength wasn't there yet, but he got stronger before I got dumb enough to buy those for a 16" bike. (It would be kinda cool, but super silly). I agree that the XT/SLX/Deore disc brakes are a great shape for small hands. I have those on my older kid's 20" disc-braked bike.

jestep: I have short grips. I'm using grip-shift length ODI Ruffian lock-ons. They're the same length as the stock grips but the aluminum ends didn't get instantly shredded from kids not being careful with setting the bike down. I do worry about the bars turning sideways and jabbing the gut during a crash, but if I wan'ted 100% safety, we'd never leave the house. I'm not sure Avids adjust closely enough to the bars, but I'll give that a look.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Try here:
https://www.stampedebikes.com/collections/parts-and-accessories


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, I don't know why spawn is/was shipping the banshee with those huge levers. I replaced my son's stock spawn banshee levers with these tektro 316a levers (they are referred to as mini some places) https://www.amazon.com/Tektro-Black-Right-Bicycle-Brakelevers/dp/B01GZ927CI. The stampede ones do look good as well and you might not have to adjust them as far in as the tektros.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. The tektros looks like they're for short pull brakes. Do they feel soft on the Banshee? If so, maybe that's a good thing.

Judging by the bike picture on the Stampede site, it sure looks like those are put together with full length V-brakes. However, while they looks to be shorter reach, they don't look particularly short in length. Maybe it's just the scale of this picture?


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I had purposely set the banshee brakes a little soft to start with, but now that he's gotten some experience and I've adjusted them, my 4 yo can skid fairly easily, at least on gravel and pavement. I had to replace one of the brake arms (the metal piece that holds the noodle broke), and the mini tektro brake arms are the same as the stock ones. The arms and the levers I linked are sold together on some sites, so I'm pretty sure they are a good match.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Feldybikes said:


> First off, I did a search but came up empty. If this has been covered before, please direct me there.
> 
> What I'm looking for is some short reach brake levers that are hudge 4 finger deals. Using the stock handlebars on our Spawn Banshee, the brake levers can't be moved inwards, so they're an all-finger affair. My younger kid was a little smaller when we moved him up to the Spawn and I ended up switching out the BMX-style high risers (4" or whatever) for some "normal" mountain bike risers (maybe 1"). This let me move the brake levers inwards enough that he can comfortably use the brakes with 2 fingers. I think this helps for kids with control being able to keep some fingers on the bars just like it works for adults. (Wow, that sentence was awesome)
> 
> ...


I ran these LX's on my sons customized Hotrock 16 a number of years back. I too found that the lever adjustment screw only got it so far and that if you put in a longer screw, it wouldn't help because at that much thread extension the screw contact with the lever was starting to miss. I think what I did was cut the tip off of a presta tube valve cap and fit bit over the screw. It worked fine.

I'd take a picture but I left that bike back east at my in law's. I'm going off memory now. Anyway, just get creative. Those LX levers are perfect for what you're going for.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Those Stampede levers are really nice for little hands. I've used them for years and just ordered another pair. The only downside is I had to really adjust the brakes to be close to the rim, otherwise the short pull didn't pull enough. If the wheel got out of true, then it was always rubbing on the wheel. I'm not the best mechanic so maybe it was just me, but it made it a little more challenging. Can't beat the price with free shipping either.


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Look for short brake levers on various BMX sites, here's one -

https://www.jrbicycles.com/promax-click-v-point-brake-lever-short


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Another idea/approach to allow 1 or 2 finger braking is lock-on grips to effectively extend the current handlebar. Spawn's Brood Tenderiderz 22mm come in 100, 120, and 140mm lengths.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

CeUnit said:


> Another idea/approach to allow 1 or 2 finger braking is lock-on grips to effectively extend the current handlebar.


Thanks for the suggestion. However, I tried this (Specialized Enduro grip maybe??) and it didn't work out so well. The grip's support material is just plastic. While they're apparently plenty strong that a 40lb-ish ride won't break it by pulling on it, they didn't stand up to being crashed and/or dropped and quickly I had one cracked grip.

Obviously YMMV, especially with other grips.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Feldybikes said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. However, I tried this (Specialized Enduro grip maybe??) and it didn't work out so well.


I forgot to mention that if doing this, I always insert handlebar cutoffs to fill the space. Hope that helps! I've had great success with 1/2" to 1" extensions via this method.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

check


----------

